# My brother just moved in with our parents.....



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*My brother just moved in with our parents.....*

With his 2 big dogs. I just found out my 4 year old son is allergic to the dogs, and he is really miserable when we go visit, so I am trying to figure out how to tell my brother to give up his dogs, so my son can visit his grandparents". I actually heard this on Dr Laura some time back. Your brother should not have to give up his dogs, you need to take your son to an allergist, and have them figure out what he is allergic to, and see if they can give him shots for it. Your son needs to learn that the world does not revolve around him, and besides, he is going to be around alot of dogs in the next 70 years. I say, great answer, Dr Laura!! You rock!!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: My brother just moved in with our parents.....*

I agree with Dr Laura! I am so allergic to all of the animals I have, one of the horses licked my arm the other day and I immediately got big red hives up and down my arm. I love all of my animals and couldn't imagine life without them so I am more than willing to get my allergies under control to have them!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: My brother just moved in with our parents.....*

Wow, that's ridiculous. Why can't the grandparents just visit the kid at his house? I mean, seriously! People are so weird....


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: My brother just moved in with our parents.....*

Well it is grandparents home and they don't mind the dogs then everyone else just needs to figure out how to deal with it. One of the best ways for the 4 year old to deal with the allergies may be through some exposure. They do say kids raised with animals tend to be less allergic.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: My brother just moved in with our parents.....*

you're so right. the daughter doesn't have to take her kids
there to visit. now if the Grand Parents can't get around, ummm.
oh well kids get ready to sneeze and itch because we're going
to Grand Moms.



> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSDWow, that's ridiculous. Why can't the grandparents just visit the kid at his house? I mean, seriously! People are so weird....


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: My brother just moved in with our parents.....*

I would say the better question is how do you tell your brother he needs to move out of mom and dad's house and support himself and his dogs..


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: My brother just moved in with our parents.....*



> Originally Posted By: TxRiderI would say the better question is how do you tell your brother he needs to move out of mom and dad's house and support himself and his dogs..


Truthfully, it is none of sis's business.


----------

